# Stress weight loss



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I know it's probably not good for you in the long run. Between 1/1/05 and 2/15/05 I lost 16 pounds as a result of my abusive spouse finally leaving; I needed to do so and, with the exception of 5 to 8 lbs of "happy fat" at finding a new relationship, kept it off for 5 years. I couldn't find a job as an accountant in Ohio so became a landscaper in April; until my back was injured 5/23 (lost a week of work and am still hurting), I didn't go below 125 despite being suddenly very active. About 2 weeks ago I began hovering between 110 and 113. I feel good but I was always heavy as a kid; I wore X clothes and men's 34 jeans until college in '71. 

Maybe this is my ideal weight; my mother said her family was always fat until their 50s and then got thin so I could take after them but I haven't seen 110 since I was 12. I'm about 5'4" (I'm 56 so am no longer 5' 5 1/2" (loved that 1/2"!) with a muscular frame and largish bones. 

As I said, I feel good. Despite my more "lively lifestyle", I'm not particularly hungry but am keeping hydrated and eating at least 1 balanced meal a day plus snacking on "stuff" if I want. Does anyone have a link (besides BMI charts) that could tell me if I'm too thin now? I don't have insurance so can't ask a doctor.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

You may be a little bit because I'm almost 5'3" and all those links say I should be 110.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

110 and 5'4 and 56? muscular frame? yah...I'd say 110 is thinnish. I'm 5'5, 57, and a medium bone size, muscular type body...My doc and the nutritionist have set a 115 to 150 as "healthy" for me. 

You don't want to skimp on the calcium or healthy fats as you age, btw. Giving the body those extra nutrients. 

check out www.fitday.com it's free, and has a couple of charts and things that might help with determining if you're getting enough of the various vitamins/nutrients/etc. per day/week.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (May 25, 2010)

You might want to discuss it with your doctor and maybe have a bone density test done...but I see no problem with it If you feel good and are healthy and active with a good diet. As someone else mentioned you need to be sure you are getting the nutrients you need...especially calcium. 

I am 5'6" and stay between 110-115...I am only 25 years old though.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

BMI says that you are about as low as you should go. This weight does increase the risk of osteoporosis. It is one of the few things where extra weight is better. Eating to few of calories has other problems besides weight such as getting enough nutrition.

A nursing site I looked at said that 2inches of lost height means you should be checked for osteoporosis and from your measurements you are at 1 1/2. Since you don't have insurance I would make sure you get vitamin D and calcium and weight bearing exercise or impact exercise such as running.

How your frame impacts what you should weigh isn't something that people can really tell over the internet. Look in a full length mirror...if you see collar bones, ribs, and the shoulder bones you are to thin.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Pink_Carnation said:


> Look in a full length mirror...if you see collar bones, ribs, and the shoulder bones you are to thin.


Oh geez....I've never thought of it that way. Guess I am too thin :bouncy:

No need to tell me to eat more. I'll have extra gravy on those biscuits and potatoes and grits!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

foaly said:


> Oh geez....I've never thought of it that way. Guess I am too thin :bouncy:


Me, too, I guess. I don't have to worry about osteoporosis because I'm a carrier (some effects) of PXE which shortened my mother's life . (Body stores calcium--we shouldn't drink much milk (I cheat with cheese sometimes) and cannot take supplements or get "bumps" inside and out.) But I am really bony these days...bras, not needed much for 40 years, are history forever I suspect...


----------

